# Looking for lease South Ga/N. Fl



## copkw (Mar 28, 2012)

I am looking for a lease that has water and electricity for a travel trailer. i would like the lease to have only 2-3 people on it. I live in South Fl so i wouldnt be up every week. I hunt with My wife who only sits in the woods with my 4 year old son and my 12 tear old daughter. She has not shot a deer yet and i just bought her a 308 youth rifle. i would like to keep it below 2000 a year for a long term lease if the properties right. thanks


----------



## copkw (Mar 29, 2012)

Still looking


----------



## bullturkey (Apr 6, 2012)

call me 229-347-4489 not exactly what you are looking for but may work 900 ac in Randolph co...229-347-4489 my name is Scott 1500.00 per...


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 7, 2012)

I run a club on 550 acres in Dooly County. QDM with 17 inch 8 pt or better rule. 2 bucks per member. Pin in/out. 20+ food plots and club stands. Most club stands are double. All current members are from Florida. $1600 per member(family included) includes lease fees, house with bunkroom, utilities, food plots and supplimental feed. Ample room for trailers with all utilities being accessible. Barn for storage. Deputy lives next to property and watches it for us. Check out our thread in the leases looking for members under Dooly County club. If interested contact Robbie @321-231-4354.


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 9, 2012)

Have lease near cuthbert ga with full camper hookup $1000 per member you will love it call 352 427 4985 mIKE


----------



## copkw (Apr 18, 2012)

Im headed up to the douglas area and im still looking. going to look at 1 place.


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Apr 18, 2012)

Check us out sent pm. We just south douglas


----------



## copkw (Apr 19, 2012)

*Unbelievable*

After 2 weeks of talking to Shane Lott on my intrest on a lease and working out details of electricity and the trailers i decided to take time off of work to drive up from Key West this Sat to look at the property and possible get on the lease. what does he do he texts me last night at 930 and tells me that his nephews 2 friend gave them the money for the lease and im no longer concidered. what kind of crap is that. so all of you out there that live more than 8 hrs away we dont have a chance in - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - to get on a lease with that kind of treatment. beware of this guy because he will not keep a good faith gesture


----------



## simonsays (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a club in Early county which is Blakely Ga have camp site with full hook ups 1600ac give me a call at 229-400-0643 my name is Ricki . Would be glad to show the place to you this weekend. The price is 1300 per year which includes your family. This is a nice club with great members.


----------



## Gulfin (Apr 19, 2012)

copkw said:


> After 2 weeks of talking to Shane Lott on my intrest on a lease and working out details of electricity and the trailers i decided to take time off of work to drive up from Key West this Sat to look at the property and possible get on the lease. what does he do he texts me last night at 930 and tells me that his nephews 2 friend gave them the money for the lease and im no longer concidered. what kind of crap is that. so all of you out there that live more than 8 hrs away we dont have a chance in - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - to get on a lease with that kind of treatment. beware of this guy because he will not keep a good faith gesture



Don't mean to offend you but two weeks of talking doesn't pay the lease. "Possibly" doesn't pay the bills either. Bird in hand, or in this case, two birds in the hand..... 

Unfortunately, there are people that tell you all kinds of things and then don't show up, don't join (which is their decision I know), find something else, etc. If you've turned other people away and then that happens you are still out a member or two. Happened to me this season already. Had two guys tell me they were IN but couldn't get there for a couple weeks to look it over. I told people I had it leased (never again), I changed my schedule, changed other's schedules, and went up there the day before they said they could make it. I was almost there when I got an e-mail letting me know they had changed their mind because of a rule that we had discussed since day one that they know wasn't going to be changed. At least he told you before you drove up. I have since filled them and believe I have my last spot filled as well thank goodness. 

You chose to live in Key West for whatever reason. I've been there quite a few times and envy you to some degree (More of a Marathon man myself) but in doing that you put yourself at a disadvantage in other things. Best of luck in your continued search but as I think you are finding out, you need to be ready to jump when the opportunity presents itself or it could be gone in an hour.


----------



## copkw (Apr 19, 2012)

If that would have been said in the begining i would be a little better understanding. But at NO time was there any mention of family friends interested in the lease. only 1 guy from ocala. if the family wanted to keep it family then there shouldnt of been a post looking for members. sorry but that the cost of trying to fill leases. there should have been a gentlemans agreement that look a guy is traveling up to look at the property so lets let him make a desision and if not then the others would have dibs. just - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - me off we all have jobs i hope and just taking off at any time some of us cant do. thats why you make arrangements and plans with the person to let them know what your intentions are. thats all im complaining about.


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 19, 2012)

*Membership*

I have just what you are looking for between Lumkin and Cuthbert ga. Full camper hook up with all you need. call me 352-427-4985 for details Mike


----------



## copkw (Apr 19, 2012)

Mike thanks for the reply how many people are on the lease? how many acres? thanks Jack


----------



## Boondocks (Apr 23, 2012)

I have what you need in Blakely,Ga..call334-648-5416


----------

